# Ability To Shade Text



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

The feature to color text is there, but it doesn't work. Everything remains same the color.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Have you tried on a computer and not a phone?? Just curious... I use my phone


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

test *bold italics underline color*


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Seems to work from my iPhone


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Thx Mr. Married. I'm on my laptop and haven't tried from a phone. I hate the view from that small device. But I'm also suddenly unable to use the editing menu at all. Before I could use it to make text bold, to insert smilies, and to also insert links. It was just the coloring text that wasn't working. The text just never turned the color that I applied. But now it's all shaded out and I can't use any of it. Weird, I know.


----------

